# The Game Awards 2015 Nominees and Categories



## endoverend (Nov 20, 2015)

Aw man. I wish Undertale could've been nominated for GOTY. It was nominated for waaay more of those categories than Super Mario Maker was.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 20, 2015)

Honestly out of all the categories, the thing I want to see most is Splatoon win best Shooter. 

I love Halo, but I would be happier to see fucking Call of Duty, Destiny, and everything else lose to Splatoon. 

Splatoon has had fantastic reception all year round and has really grown into its own, it absolutely deserves it.


----------



## Chary (Nov 20, 2015)

Undertale or Steins;Gate are my personal GOTY. As far as Indies go, Rocket League and Ori were fantastic, but Undertale was in a league of it's own, the cult following it's got should prove that.

This year was fairly sparse for shooters, and Splatoon is the only one that sticks out to me. I have a feeling Battlefront will win it, though. I would so enjoy seeing the popular shooters bite it to Nintendo's own kiddie shooter though.

The RPG category is a tough pick, but I'd give it to Fallout 4. Near endless hours of gameplay and content, it's a great game, but not GOTY-worthy.

Dev of the year should go to CD Projekt Red, they handled DLC in a great manner, and Witcher 3 was just all around solid. Mobile section really isn't that much of a fight, Monster Hunter 4 trumps the competition there, imo. As far as soundtracks go, Ori is the only game where I can recall pieces off the top of my head. Except for the trailer theme to Fallout 4. Darn that catchy song.

Games for impact? Undertale, easily. Youtube, Tumblr, everyone and their mother talked (and still is talking) about it.

Action Adventure games had an amazing year. I didn't play either MGS V or Rise of the Tomb Raider, but going off gameplay videos I've watched, they both look like the best in show.

As much as I like Bloodborne's art style, Ori and the Blind Forest's visuals were some of the best I've ever seen in a 2D game, I'd love to see it win this category.

Finally, GOTY out of those options, is Bloodborne, for me. Punishing yet fun, solid mechanics, fun gameplay, it did so much right.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 20, 2015)

Best Fighting Game

*Guilty Gear XRD-SIGN-*
*Mortal Kombat X*
*Rise of Incarnates*
*Rising Thunder*

Where are the good fighting games of 2015? ..they forgot to put them in the list


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

I vouch for Undertale and Splatoon as well.


----------



## StriderVM (Nov 20, 2015)

I deserve outrage for not seeing Undertale for Best Soundtrack and Narrative! XD

I can understand Undertale not in for GOTY...... But I request Undertale for GOTY anyway.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2015)

Chary said:


> Finally, GOTY out of those options, is Bloodborne, for me. Punishing yet fun, solid mechanics, fun gameplay, it did so much right.



I'm thinking of getting a PS4, and I heard about that game. I'm interested in playing it.



Walker D said:


> Best Fighting Game
> 
> *Guilty Gear XRD-SIGN-*
> *Mortal Kombat X*
> ...



I want to play Mortal Kombat X though, it looks fine to me, at least on the PS4.

I can't properly choose from any of the categories, I barely play video games, and all I have are Nintendo consoles and Sega Genesis. I never even played Mario Maker and Splatoon.


----------



## StriderVM (Nov 20, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm thinking of getting a PS4, and I heard about that game. I'm interested in playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a gaming PC. Undertale is also a damn good PC indie game. In terms of narrative and story. It even runs on toasters!


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2015)

StriderVM said:


> Get a gaming PC. Undertale is also a damn good PC indie game. In terms of narrative and story. It even runs on toasters!



I have one, I just need to update my old 720p monitor. I may buy a new monitor instead, depends on the price and how much money I'll make by Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 20, 2015)

StriderVM said:


> I deserve outrage for not seeing Undertale for Best Soundtrack and Narrative! XD
> 
> I can understand Undertale not in for GOTY...... But I request Undertale for GOTY anyway.



Same! Did a deaf person play the game? I can't listen to the music alone without getting all emotional... The game is THAT powerful.
I demand that Undertale should win every category! Yes, even best fighting/fps game.


----------



## rt141 (Nov 20, 2015)

Let's see.. Undertale should win every category it's nominated in. LiS for narrative. Splatoon for best shooter, it's innovative, fun, appeals to everyone and handles DLC incredibly well. RPG should go for TW3,  but F4 is gonna win even if it wasn't as ground breaking as TW3. 
Multiplayer... Splatoon! 
Best handheld game MH4. Ori and the Blind Forest has a great soundtrack as does the TW3. Hands down Ori wins best art direction though.
Was a great year for gaming this year :3

GoTY The Witcher 3!


----------



## Costello (Nov 20, 2015)

for the GOTY I can't make an honest vote because I've only played MGS 5. 
But it's so damn good that I would vote for it anyway.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 20, 2015)

If xenoblade x was released before the deadline, it could probably win best art direction.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2015)

My top 3:

Bloodborne
MGSV
Fallout 4


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 20, 2015)

I vote for Splatoon and MGSV.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 20, 2015)

This list really shows what a slow year it has been for gaming.
Well aside from the fact most of the best games didn't make the list. Though that was kind of obvious by how many categories Undertale got tacked onto for lack of anything else.

My GOTY goes to Tales of Zestiria. Not much else I can really recall loving this year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2015)

I do not think I have played a game released this year so there is not much I can say there.
On Fallout 4 I will wait for the DLC and bugfixes and with that it might be a candidate for GOTY 2016 -- I once saw a differences between as released and the eventual DLC and bugfixes and it was somewhat different. I am not sure how mario maker could be GOTY for me, I am biased against metal gear and I imagine I would great fun with boodborne and witcher 3 as I have enjoyed previous efforts from both companies and these are supposedly them firing on all cylinders. So much of this year was HD psbone remakes and tart ups though so I do not really have any other offerings if Just Cause 3 is not going to make the cutoff.

Surprised we have not seen moaning that handhelds got bundled with andrios.

Anyway I was wondering if this still suffered the taint of the VGAs. I will at least wait to see it (not live, I do enjoy my skip button and fastforward) before passing judgement though..


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so angry that they throw mobile and handheld games into one category.
People still seem to treat handheld as inferior.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm kind of mad Undertale isn't nominated for best soundtrack, but my second choice would be Ori.
I'm also kind of surprised Splatoon is nominated in so many categories, but I would love to see it beat the other shooters 
Undertale and Ori both deserve to win Best Indie Game, sadly only one of them can win. Ori has a very sad and touching story but so does Undertale. Ori should definitely win Best Art Direction though.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 20, 2015)

I wouldn't be able to vote, most of my played games this year are old ones.

11 played (and completed) games this year for me.
3DS: Xeodrifter, Steamworld dig,  Beyond the Labyrinth
PS1: Valkyrie Profile - Lenneth,
NDS: A Witch's Tale,  Contact, Okamiden, Valkyrie profile - covenant of the plume, Wind of Nostalgia,
PS4: Broken age (is that a 2015 game?), Uncharted trilogy - ep1 (2015 release, but old game)

currently playing Uncharted 2
tested Dragon fin soup, 14 days free PS+

 I wish I would have more time to try a lot more games, and not only the old ones.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Nov 20, 2015)

MGSV vs Bloodborne for me. I spent over 100 hours on both so it's kinda hard to pick one. I got the PC version of MGSV so I can't play MGO until next year, but Bloodborne's DLC is releasing in FOUR days. If the DLC is at least as good as the main game then it will get my vote.

EDIT: oops the cutoff is apparently on the 20th. I really can't decide.

EDIT2: I don't get it. The website says the 24th, but the OP says the 20th...


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 20, 2015)

I want Splatoon to win best shooter so badly as well.  The replay value of that game is through the roof, especially with the outpouring of new content released so frequently: for free.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 20, 2015)

I feel mario maker is only in there because they didn't have a wiiu/nintendo game to put on the list

anyway seems its between bloodborne and mgsv, if fallout 4 wasnt such a bug laden mess than maybe it could get goty


----------



## lampdemon (Nov 20, 2015)

Too many games, so little time to play them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2015)

As much as I wank over Souls games, GOTY for me is stuck between Witcher 3 and Fallout 4.

I loved Witcher 3, definitely felt like an all around great game. But I'm also spending a ton of time on Fallout 4, and as much as I don't like some of the changes I'm still enjoying every second I play. 3tough5me


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> As much as I wank over Souls games, GOTY for me is stuck between Witcher 3 and Fallout 4.
> 
> I loved Witcher 3, definitely felt like an all around great game. But I'm also spending a ton of time on Fallout 4, and as much as I don't like some of the changes I'm still enjoying every second I play. 3tough5me


Absolutely the same for me, Gwent alone was a freakin time sink just for being a great card game within the game. 

They're both enormously well crafted, story driven, open ended experiences that should seriously be the standard for how games are made and it's really hard to pick which one is freaking better. 

That being said I think I AM leaning more towards Witcher only due to the fact that I like the fantasy aspect over the post apocalyptic. That, and I'm still not quite done with Fallout to definitively say if it's better

EDIT: Although either way... Metal Gear solid takes second for me. Also a phenomenal game. Such a hard choice this year...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's been such an exciting year for gaming that it's really hard to pick the best games. Titles like The Witcher 3, Bloodborne, Fallout 4, Halo 5 or MGS V only come out every couple of years and due to the next gen roll out they were clumped together into a bundle of awesome. Even I can't tell which I like the best, it's just been an excellent time for gaming and a horrible time for wallets.


----------



## farmin (Nov 22, 2015)

Best Indie: Undertale
Best Narrative: Witcher III | Personal Pick - Tough one but probably Undertale again, some truly hilarious and entertaining writing in that game.
Best Performance: Doug Cockle, Geralt has never been more entertaining to watch.
Best Shooter: Splatoon
Best RPG: From an actual RPG standpoint - Witcher III
Best Family Game: Super Mario Maker
Best Multiplayer: Not a huge multiplayer person but my vote would go to Rocket League
Developer of the Year: CD Projekt Red - What they managed to achieve with TWH and their attitude towards DLC is pretty excellent.
Best Mobile/Handheld Game: Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Best Score/Soundtrack: Witcher III | Personal Pick - Bloodborne
Games for Impact: Undertale
Best Action/Adventure: MGSV though I have not played Rise of the Tomb Raider yet.
Best Fighting Game: MK X
Best Sports/Racing Game: Rocket League
Best Art Direction: Bloodborne

Game of the Year: Bloodborne with Witcher III and Undertale being a close 2nd and 3rd respectively.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 22, 2015)

It's interesting to see games like Undertale and rocket league get so many nominees (and to a degree Splatoon as well). I hope they win: it would bring the attention back to the actual GAMES rather than which games has the best cinematics/marketing budget/testcase for hardcore PC's.

To that degree...mobile and handheld games really should get their own section FAST. Considering the size of those markets, it's retarded they don't already have one.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm soo Glad is no longer by Spike!!


----------

